# wiring confusion



## marzzz23 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi guys, building a 2 lane afx dragstrip, tried my hand at wiring and failed. I have a variable power supply, a wired straight from hoslotcarracing.com for power, and 2 wired drivers station onset with fuses. I researched and became more confused as I went on, i thought I knew what I was doing. Can someone show me some pics or provide a good link.....to guide me in the right direction. Thx,dave


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

i cannot do diagrams or have pics..
but, one lead from the power supply goes directly to track rails.
I like to make the left rail/positive, the "common" direct from power supply.
the other wire from power supply, negative, goes to controller station post.
other controller station post goes to the right rail of appropriate lane.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Check out this link, its about as simple as it gets, if you dont want brakes, leave it out.

https://www.google.com/search?q=ho+...=_LTtVtHkIIPVmwHi1IG4AQ#imgrc=fD4INcG6oe8VXM:

Also if your using the Tomy / AW plug and play controller / power supply track section it has connections on the rails underneath that you do not need for an external supply. Just carefully cut them out. 

Boosted


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is my circuit diagram, it is one of those listed in the previous post. You could leave out the brake circuit. Some drag strips ha no power applied past the finish line. If you isolate the shutdown section you can short the rails for each lane so automatic braking will be applied once you cross the finish line.


----------

